# 800 yard grouping expectations?



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys! life long hunter here with some questions. The years I do rifle hunt, I keep my shooting 500 yards or less and am confident with that.

Now that I'm investing my time into this long range stuff, I don't know if I know what I should expect out of my grouping any farther past that distance. 

I'm still doing some load testing with my rig. I'm trying to perfect it before I send my info into Huskemaw to have my turret cut. Before I settle on my bullet combo I test at 200, 400, and 800 yards. My goat is to stay at 1/2 MOA. Weather or not I'm that kind of shooter all depends. As of now I am shooting about a 5/8 MOA at 200 and 400 yards with the load I'v got worked up. Now I'm going to test it at 800 yards.

What would YOU guys expect out of a rifle like this at the distance of 800 yards? I'm going to shoot for a 5 inch group. Thats a little over my 1/2 MOA goal but, I'd settle on that. I would consider that decent shooting, yeah? 

maybe I'm not a 1/2 MOA shooter, maybe i'm just a touch over. 

What do you guys think?? 5 inch group at 800 yards, is that expecting too much? What would be reasonable?? I'm thinking 5 inches. 6 tops

I'm headed out this weekend to do my test as long as the wind holds out for me. results will be posted if they are worthy to be


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Hey guys! life long hunter here with some questions. The years I do rifle hunt, I keep my shooting 500 yards or less and am confident with that.
> 
> Now that I'm investing my time into this long range stuff, I don't know if I know what I should expect out of my grouping any farther past that distance.
> 
> ...


I would expect you could shoot a 5 inch group at 800 yards with a absolute, rock-solid, steady rest. A sturdy bi-pod or bag and a back-bag should help a lot. A slow, straight-back squeeze on the trigger is also a must. Sounds like you have the gun that will do it.
I bet you can do it. At those ranges, wind doping will be your biggest foe.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

longbow said:


> I would expect you could shoot a 5 inch group at 800 yards with a absolute, rock-solid, steady rest. A sturdy bi-pod or bag and a back-bag should help a lot. A slow, straight-back squeeze on the trigger is also a must. Sounds like you have the gun that will do it.
> I bet you can do it. At those ranges, wind doping will be your biggest foe.


I don't know how much shooting i'll do at that range on saturday because I have some 200 and 400 yard stuff to do but, a grouping at 800 is on the list for saturday.

I'll be shooting off my bipod with a rear bag. I'm eager for this particular range day


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The days when I can shoot minute-of-milk jug at 800 yards I feel pretty good. -----SS


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

okay, so SS is saying milk jugs for him. Anyone else??

Looks like my shooting test will have to wait until next Saturday. SHUCKS! 

they say its supposed to rain this Saturday. Thats going to drive me nuts all next week


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was doing a lot of shooting and load development I would expect to be able to hit my 6" gong just about every shot with no wind to deal with at that range. But there is always a flyer.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd be happy to keep groups under MOA at those extended ranges. It sounds like you've got a great load to work with and I'd imagine you'd be able to hit your goal.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with Waspocrew, at that range anything under a MOA is good. It sounds like you have the rig and rounds to do it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Half minute is doable with good wind calls. It always seems that at/beyond 800 consistent sub-MOA performance is pretty tough.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I will keep everyone posted. I'm hoping for this weekend but, doubtful I may have to work anyways and i'm waiting for the perfect day to test at 800 yards this should be my last series of testing so, its gonna happen........just waiting for that day!

getting antsy!


----------

